# General > Book & Author Requests >  Pablo Neruda

## wandering poet

Add the Pabstanator! (sorry for the cheezy expression)

dan

----------


## Admin

he's not been dead long enough.

----------


## nyka

What do you think about this poet? Is his poetry worth reading?

----------


## bazarov

He is good. Yes.

----------


## mystery_spell

He's decent. I'm not fluent in Spanish, so I'd have to say that his poetry has more power to me when it is translated to English. All in all though, I think he's okay.

----------


## lupe

Pablo Neruda is one of the most important Latin-American poets and certainly worth reading for us and the next generations. In my personal view, one of the most interesting things about his poetry was his ability to switch styles and apply the right one according to his subject. He passed through several periods, some certainly less inspiring than others. 

It is of course better to read him in Spanish, but there are very good translations in many languages. For a very good review of his poems in English, you can visit http://januarymagazine.com/artcult/neruda.html

Let's keep this tread alive to talk about Pablo Neruda, as he certainly deserves a space for that.

----------


## crystalmoonshin

> It is of course better to read him in Spanish, but there are very good translations in many languages.


I agree! I'm not really into Spanish poetry but when it comes to Neruda or Becquer, I'd happily read them.  :Smile:

----------

